# Weight limit forToupe with Carbon Rails?



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Curious if there is a weight limit for saddles with carbon rails?? Anyone aware of failures? Maybe Joe would chime in here?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

No weight limit on these saddles. I have seen saddles fail, no matter the rail material, just due to fatigue over time or from the rider not getting their butt off the saddle when it's rough.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

David23 said:


> Curious if there is a weight limit for saddles with carbon rails?? Anyone aware of failures? Maybe Joe would chime in here?


240 lbs is the weight limit.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

240 is also the number I remember


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

240lbs for all their carbon stuff.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, not something I need to worry about. Thanks.


----------

